# 358.30 Securing and Supporting



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

j22284 said:


> So I got a correction written up by my inspector for not having adequate supports per section 358.30 Securing and Supporting.
> 
> I have 1/2" EMT horizontally going through 3-5/8" metal studs and I usually tie them with metal tie wire per 358.30. I have never had an inspector call me out on this in the 30 years i've been in the trade. I looked up caddy clips and got this part (https://www.erico.com/part.asp?part=AR812). any one have thoughts in whether i should argue or just buy the clips and throw them in? Only thing with using the clips is that my local suppliers don't have any in stock (3-4 days out) which leads me to believe that no one uses them in my area.
> 
> ...


there is no section that disallows it


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the inspector is full of it, call his boss and clear the air.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

How does the CEC apply in California???? I think you meant NEC-NO?

Anyway I have never heard of anyone getting tagged for that


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Did you read this



> 356.30(B) Supports. Horizontal runs of EMT supported by openings
> through framing members at intervals not greater than
> 3 m (10 ft) and securely fastened within 900 mm (3 ft) of
> termination points shall be permitted.


----------



## Mouser (May 4, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> How does the CEC apply in California???? I think you meant NEC-NO?
> 
> CEC is the California Electrical Code.


----------



## j22284 (Sep 16, 2016)

Right, I read through 356.30(b), but there is no mention of hardware used to fasten emt

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

In California the universal practice has been tie wire for such runs.

Occasionally one gets gigged if the EMT rattles, which it shouldn't.

Though, strictly on the economics, the most common approach is MC for horizontals. It's just so much faster.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

j22284 said:


> Right, I read through 356.30(b), but there is no mention of hardware used to fasten emt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


That's the point that section allows the run horizontally without securing it


----------

